# Denon 845 No Sound- 3 New Reciever Ideas



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

My Denon just took a crap, the picture is fine but there is no sound. I was listening to NFL Network at a low level and heard a pop then it goes into protect mode. After this happened a couple times the sound completely went out from all sources. Opened it up to see if anything would jump out at me and all looks good. Any ideas as to what the problem might be? My debate now is do I get it repaired or not. I want to sell it to buy a new receiver because I just upgraded to the LSi's and a Samsung tv. I will call Denon to see if it makes sense to repair it.

My biggest question. I would like your opinions/experiences with these three receivers. I'm open to other ideas or if you think it's worth looking at a more expensive/different model.

Denon AVR3310CI

Denon USA | AVR-3310CI

Onkyo TX-NR807

Onkyo TX-NR807 - THX? Select2 Plus? Certified 7.2-Channel Network Receiver | Model Information | Onkyo USA Home Theater Products

Yamaha RX-V2065BL

RX-V2065


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

I've pretty much ruled out the Denon due to a higher price vs. features.

No one has experience with the other two receivers?


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

So here are my thoughts on the Onkyo and Yamaha based off of research.


1) Despite Onkyo's 135 watt rating, some are saying it's not as powerful as they hoped. Not good if they are running the LSi's.

2) Audysee EQ does a better job than the yamaha version of auto eq

3) Yamaha's auto eq allows the user to adjust the settings after wards

4) Yamaha is easier to use and the Onkyo manual is not all that great

5) Spoke with someone that preferred an older Yamaha over the older Onkyo when he test both on his LSi's. Said it was cleaner.


I'm leaning towards the Yamaha right now mostly due to power and clean power at that(based on word of mouth). 

I could really use some your opinions as it seems there is a good deal of knowledge on this forum. 

Thanks,


----------



## dlockmiller (Jul 6, 2009)

Have you considered the Pioneer Elite receivers? I've used quite a few a prefer them over Yamaha. If it's between the Yamaha and Onkyo however I would certainly go Yamaha. 

Don't get caught up on the auto eq'ing of any of the receivers, they are great for setting distances and the like but in my experience make the system sound heartless.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I went with a pretty entry-level Pioneer myself for a few reasons, but it being on sale was a large part of that.  I bought it to use until I could decide on a nice preamp/processor to replace my old 2-channel Crown IC-150 preamp with, and I was happy enough with the results that I decided to keep it in my setup and not worry about a new preamp for a few years.

I'm not sure which LSis you're using, I'm using TSi500s as my mains and the Pioneer receiver, though inexpensive (I got it for quite a bit less than I got for the preamp it replaced), drives them great and it's only rated 110wpc. I have two MTX T5158 15s each running off a bridged Crown DC-300A (610 watts each) and the mains can pretty much keep up with the subs volume-wise.
I don't use auto-EQ or any of the surround processing (I just have my mains and subs for now).

Anyway I'm not necessarily trying to steer you into purchasing Pioneer, just reminding you that there are a lot more options that you might not have originally considered.


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

For a receiver, with a quality brand, there is little to no reason to worry about power beyond 100 watts or so. Small impedance issues will swamp power specs. Get an inexpensive external amp if you really need the juice and use the receiver as the preamp. Denon preamp stages are the best. Even their midrange receivers. Yamaha are close, then Onkyo & Pioneer.

But the EQ system will make a HUGE difference in most rooms. Again, the Denon implementation of Audyssey is the best. I was a custom installer for 5 years, FYI.


----------



## FungusBrain (Oct 21, 2009)

I would go with the Onkyo over the Yamaha based on my experience with both. The amp tends to be much better in the Onkyo receivers. But, I would def. pick the Denon over the Onkyo. I have a new Pioneer Elite receiver now, and wish I had a Denon...I got it really cheap.


----------



## dlockmiller (Jul 6, 2009)

After installing everything from Marantz, Denon, Yamaha, Integra (same as Onkyo), Sony and Pioneer I'm just sold on the Pioneer Elite receivers. I haven't had any problems with them. I've had the highest failure rate with Marantz, specifically the SR-7500 through 7002. I've had RS-232 control problems with Denon and Yamaha, and IP control problems with Integra. Sure the Pioneer has some quirks but for me they have always worked as advertised.

FungusBrain, what is it you don't like about the Pioneer?


----------



## FungusBrain (Oct 21, 2009)

I've installed everything you have for the past 10 years or so. I just think that the Denon flat out sounds better than the Pioneer. I have the SC-05 and it works fine, just wish that it sounded better. I have it hooked up to B&W 683's (bi-amped), and I have heard them sound a lot better.

I agree with you about the Marantz...we have had a lot of them break. The Pioneers are pretty reliable.

Are you a Crestron/AMX programmer dlock?


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

FungusBrain said:


> I've installed everything you have for the past 10 years or so. I just think that the Denon flat out sounds better than the Pioneer.


Precisely. And in any system with the dollars for RS232 automation you would absolutely hear the difference, or at least should. X3 on Marantz failures. RS232 glitches are the rule more than exception. Would never put installation hassles ahead of SQ, especially at those budget levels.


----------



## dlockmiller (Jul 6, 2009)

Fungus, yes I do program Crestron. 

I don't think the Denon receivers sound much different than the Pioneer receivers without the eq features. I will agree that the audyssey eq'ing is better than the air studios but I never let the receivers do it. I always use a calibrated mic and dial it in with my laptop. One of these days I should compare a few different receivers and see definitively what the differences are.


----------

